# Who's getting Naked2???



## MissTiffany2U (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sure you all have seen the swatches and blog posts of Urban Decay's new Naked2 palette. What do you ladies think? It's back in stock and I ordered this morning... I do have the original palette but I am a sucker for neutrals, so I couldn't resist. Also, if you sign up to be put on their email list, you get a 10% off coupon code. (Hey, $5 is $5. LOL)...

  	Will any of you be getting Naked2?


----------



## amber815 (Dec 6, 2011)

I received it on Friday and I love it!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 6, 2011)

I got mine last week!  Haven't used it yet though!
  	Lots of chatter about it on this thread:
http://www.specktra.net/t/167301/urban-decay-naked-palette/510#post_2183913

  	Funny, I mentioned that discount too!  Anything to save a few bucks!  Haha!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 6, 2011)

I awaits this one, because I have read a rumour about a matte palette from UD.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 6, 2011)

Sexy Sadie said:


> I awaits this one, because I have read a rumour about a matte palette from UD.


   Are you serious!?  That was my major complaint with these 2 palettes!  Not enough mattes!  I even tried to fill the void by asking for the Too Faced Matte Palette for Christmas.  Oh well, guess UD will get more of my money if they do come out with a matte palette.  It's definitely long overdue in their eyeshadow lineup.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 6, 2011)

Of Course I am serious darling. It is rumoured spring 2012.



PixieDancer said:


> Are you serious!? That was my major complaint with these 2 palettes! Not enough mattes! I even tried to fill the void by asking for the Too Faced Matte Palette for Christmas. Oh well, guess UD will get more of my money if they do come out with a matte palette. It's definitely long overdue in their eyeshadow lineup. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 6, 2011)

yesss! glad I didn't buy the Naked 2, I want matte!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 6, 2011)

Very excited to see UD add some mattes to their color palette... Definitely long over-due!  ... I will be watching & waiting!
  	Until then, I am going for the Too Faced Matte Palette.  It swatched very nicely for me and that should tied me over until this new palette in the spring.
  	Thanks for all the help & info Sexy Sadie!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Dec 9, 2011)

A UD matte palette would be interesting, looking forward to that. @PixieDancer did you get the Too Faced matte palette? How is working out for you?


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 9, 2011)

Haven't used it yet.  Asked for it for Xmas... so I have to wait for "Santa" to bring it.  But it swatched really well for me!  Looking forward to using it.



MissTiffany2U said:


> A UD matte palette would be interesting, looking forward to that. @PixieDancer did you get the Too Faced matte palette? How is working out for you?


----------



## califabulous (Dec 10, 2011)

it looks beautiful but I am going to pass for now...but if a matte palette comes out...it's mine.... I will not wait like I did with Naked 1.  I'll jump on this!!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Dec 10, 2011)

My palette just arrived this morning! I can't wait to use it... I'm not all that crazy about matte shadows but I feel like I should be. (LOL) I have a few matte shadows but I'm not sure if I would use an entire palette full of them. Why do you ladies prefer mattes to shimmers?


----------



## califabulous (Dec 10, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> My palette just arrived this morning! I can't wait to use it... I'm not all that crazy about matte shadows but I feel like I should be. (LOL) I have a few matte shadows but I'm not sure if I would use an entire palette full of them. Why do you ladies prefer mattes to shimmers?



 	Well I have a lot of shimmery shadows...and I love them...but I don't have many matte...I love naked 1 so much i would love to have its counterpart in matte shades....I really like that look, esp for work. Let us know how you love naked2!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 10, 2011)

Mattes are something I am reaching for more & more.  When I see EOTD's, matte looks just appear more classic and sophisticated.  The matte formula/ texture is usually more flattering to older eyes, as shimmers seem to accent and bring out fine lines.  So I just associate matte shadows now with a classic, chic look.  It's more day / office appropriate, whereas our shimmers are what we grab for nightlooks.  And I think it's always best to balance a shimmery shade with a matte shadow.  For example, if I do a shimmery lid color, I almost always go for a matte shadow in the crease to warm it up and balance it out.  Too much shimmer for me is just too IN YOUR FACE!  Mattes do take patience, as they usually need to be applied lightly and build up and blend like crazy.  But once you work with them for awhile, you'll find you like they way they look.  Most people learn (and stick) with shimmery shadows because they are easier to blend than mattes.  Hope this over-explanation helps!  HeeHee



MissTiffany2U said:


> My palette just arrived this morning! I can't wait to use it... I'm not all that crazy about matte shadows but I feel like I should be. (LOL) I have a few matte shadows but I'm not sure if I would use an entire palette full of them. Why do you ladies prefer mattes to shimmers?


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok. I absolutely agree... I do prefer shimmers but I ALWAYS blend out my crease with a matte. I also agree with the fact that some mattes can be hard to work with, I guess that's why I just stick to the 5 or so matte shades that I have. Thank you for the explanation, Miss PixieDancer... I will be looking into more mattes.


----------



## afulton (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the original Naked and really want this one too.  After seeing reviews, (both positive and negative) its been hard.  On two occasions, I went to the website to buy it but didn't do it.  Now it's sold out again!  I am thinking that when it becomes available, I will get it this time.  

  	I recently fell in love with Naked 1 after owning it for over a year.  For the longest time, it just sat and collected dust.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Dec 12, 2011)

Just got the email, ladies... Naked2 is back in stock.


----------



## afulton (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, I just went and ordered one!!


MissTiffany2U said:


> Just got the email, ladies... Naked2 is back in stock.


----------



## afulton (Dec 12, 2011)

It's sold out again!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 12, 2011)

This is sort of getting ridiculous!  I already got my Naked2 Plaette.  But, you're NOT going to tell me they couldn't make enough of these to go around!  They KNEW the hype with Naked 1 and built up the hype for Naked2.  So the "out of stock" in mere minutes is insulting.  They are just trying to keep the marketing and buzz surrounding the product.  They could VERY EASILY make enough to meet demand!  It's the Holidays UD, give your customers a break!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree. I have a feeling UD will restock every week only to 'sell out'  in minutes... it's kind of ridiculous


----------



## afulton (Dec 15, 2011)

I caved and brought it and it arrived today.  I can't wait to use it tomorrow.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 17, 2011)

Although I have not heard the rumor of a matte palette, this would not surprise me.  Notice how UD has systematically been phasing out its current line of matte shadows, even though they're excellent shadows that are well liked by many?  I sent them an email just the other day asking if they had any plans for new mattes, because I really liked the ones they had.  I SO hope that they do a matte palette, I'd be all over that!  As for Naked2, meh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I much prefer the original Naked.




PixieDancer said:


> Are you serious!? That was my major complaint with these 2 palettes! Not enough mattes! I even tried to fill the void by asking for the Too Faced Matte Palette for Christmas. Oh well, guess UD will get more of my money if they do come out with a matte palette. It's definitely long overdue in their eyeshadow lineup. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm on the fence about it.  I liked the colors but do I need it?  I felt the same way about the original Naked palette.  I think I probably would have bought if not for the in stock/out of stock business.  I hate feeling rushed about getting a product.  Right now it is out of stock.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 24, 2011)

I had the first one and sold it off when I really needed money...always had sellers remorse about that one...the naked 2 is always sold out on UD so i bought a brand new one from a livejournal sale...now I'm working on buying the first one again...


----------



## Sequinzombie (Dec 24, 2011)

I would really like to get this for my kit since it comes in a tin so eventually ill pick it up but a matte palette?? I'm crazy excited I hope the rumors are true!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 24, 2011)

I got a response back from UD about the mattes.  They said that they have no plans to do anything with matte shadows at this time.  I find that really hard to believe, that they'd just flat out eliminate the matte shadows from their line and not replace them.  They probably do have something up their sleeve, like a matte palette, but of course they're not going to let that cat out of the bag until they're ready.


----------



## califabulous (Dec 31, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I got a response back from UD about the mattes.  They said that they have no plans to do anything with matte shadows at this time.  I find that really hard to believe, that they'd just flat out eliminate the matte shadows from their line and not replace them.  They probably do have something up their sleeve, like a matte palette, but of course they're not going to let that cat out of the bag until they're ready.



 	yea I don't (want to) believe that either.  They want everyone to buy naked2 right now.  If they tell us a matte palette is on the way, we might hold out and save our money for that!  how strategic of Urban decay


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 31, 2011)

They were even secretive about Naked2 (from a corporate standpoint) right up until it's launch!  The website said all sorts of vauge "something new is coming" lingo.  They will NOT tell anyone what's in the plans for the future, I'm certain!  As you already said, that would affect sales of items selling NOW, especially the much-hyped Naked2!  I agree that it doesn't make sense to get rid of a whole formula of shadow and not have something in the works. And then rumors of a matte palette on top of that!  Can't just be a coincidence!
  	I'll buy a matte palette!  And they already got me with Naked AND Naked2!


----------

